# Cagle Campground Lake Conroe



## LiquidforceX10 (Mar 31, 2013)

Me and some friend are going camping in cagle campground this upcoming weekend. Bringing a boat. Hows the fishing up there lately? Also i noticed on the rules that you cant drink... what kinda **** is that? Can anyone verify if this is enforced at cagle campground off 1375?

Thanks.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

You can drink. Talked with the couple in charge about that and they said its fine to drink on your campsite just don't walk around the park with an open container and of course no getting rowdy.

Have no idea on the fishing.

Cagle is a sweet park. Love bringing the family there. What loop are you guys staying on?


----------



## LiquidforceX10 (Mar 31, 2013)

the lower loop i believe i forget ill figure it out tomorrow when i get there. thanks for the reply! Are they lenient on check in times? we were hoping to get there a little early?!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

check in any time honor system with the fee


----------



## LiquidforceX10 (Mar 31, 2013)

Castaway2 said:


> check in any time honor system with the fee


Are you sure about that? ive been out there to launch the ole pirate ship a couple of times and there has always been a guard station with someone there during the day.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

LiquidforceX10 said:


> Are you sure about that? ive been out there to launch the ole pirate ship a couple of times and there has always been a guard station with someone there during the day.


was last time i was there, there is box at the guard shack just fill out the paper put money in envolope drop in box keep the ticket stub in windshield. i have done this many times and never had an issue, on th bussier days (spring break) there is ussually a guard but on random (wednesday night ) days and nights i been with there with out a guard and had the park rangers cruise through just looked at the truck saw the ticket stub and keep on patrolling.


----------



## LiquidforceX10 (Mar 31, 2013)

Castaway2 said:


> was last time i was there, there is box at the guard shack just fill out the paper put money in envolope drop in box keep the ticket stub in windshield. i have done this many times and never had an issue, on th bussier days (spring break) there is ussually a guard but on random (wednesday night ) days and nights i been with there with out a guard and had the park rangers cruise through just looked at the truck saw the ticket stub and keep on patrolling.


Cool, Thanks alot bud. You ever do any fishing up there, or just camping?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

LiquidforceX10 said:


> Cool, Thanks alot bud. You ever do any fishing up there, or just camping?


cagle use to be my put in spot before i sold the my hull and moved to cypress, camped there 2-3 times enjoyed it, we drank beer no one said anythig to us but that was 3-4 years ago when we camp'd great fishing when you can find them. headed out from the ramp go left about 1/2 mile you will see a creek/ cut on the left (can walk to it from the ramp) crappie at the mouth of the little creek, and bass in it all the way to the back, not a secret spot so you will see others in there cant really miss it, also under the bridge from the boat ramp going right (north) second set of pilings from the lake edge tie up and crappie and whites come through there, on the other side of the bridge on the right (looks like a flat ) bass along the rocks (use wakyworm rig with watermelon 6 inch worm) be careful going further north than the bridge (jungle) there are stumps every where just take it slow,
straight out from the ramp across the lake are some stumps that have produced good crappie and some bass. one more spot is go left from the ramp (south ) and angle across at forty five degress and ther is another cove that is pretty good some days.

just remember there are stumps every where on the north end of the lake (cagle) even right at the ramp, 2 yrs ago when lake was really really low i saw so many stumps that i did not know where there and not at all far beneath the water, i am surprised i didnt loose and lower unit had more than one buddy replace theres due to the stumps.


----------

